#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-09
 * nlsthzn-work waves
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-10
<xnixan> Good morning!
<xnixan> Toki, morning :)
<Toki> xnixan: 'morning!
<Toki> xnixan: How d'ye do?
<xnixan> bassem, morning :)
<bassem> xnixan, morning
<bassem> xnixan, how are you
<xnixan> bassem, fine!
<bassem> xnixan, it's very rare to see you not busy!
<xnixan> bassem, true :(
<bassem> xnixan, Omar called you?
<xnixan> bassem, not yet!
<bassem> xnixan, call him, cause he might forgot! and he told me that he will travel this week
<xnixan> bassem, do you have his number?
<bassem> xnixan, you have it! you sent him sms before! right?
<xnixan> bassem, i lost my mobile :(
<bassem> xnixan, nooooo
<bassem> bojicas, hi
<bassem> bojicas, do you have Omar's number?
<nlsthzn> bassem: hey, no minutes of last IRC (or 4 May meeting) available yet?
<bassem> nlsthzn, no idea, you have to ask bojicas!
<nlsthzn> bassem: ok, thanks
<nlsthzn> bojicas: Last IRC and May 4th meeting minutes... available?
<nlsthzn> ejat: ubuntu member?
<ejat> yups
<ejat> brb
<fenris-> im back
<nlsthzn> fenris-: cool :)
<nlsthzn> night all
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-11
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> bojicas: Ping
<nlsthzn> bojicas: anyway... when your back, could we get a minutes of the last IRC meeting on the wiki? How about something like a minutes of the 4th of May Meet-up as well/
<nlsthzn> ?
<bojicas> hi nlsthzn , i'll do my best, but not before the weekend. i have a very busy schedule this week.
<nlsthzn> bojicas: sure no prob, and thanks :)
 * nlsthzn just had a thought, if the logging bot was active at that time then he can make the minutes himself...
<nlsthzn> but first I have to go sleep for night shift tonight....
<nlsthzn> Sleepy time for IR... Cheers
<xnixan> evening :)
<bassem> xnixan, مساء الخير :-)
 * nlsthzn waves
 * nlsthzn joins #ubuntu-za
 * nlsthzn-work is going to quickly make a minutes of meeting of the last IRC meeting seeing as it is way overdue :p
<nlsthzn-work> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com big brother bot is watching you
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-12
<nlsthzn> night all
<xnixan> morning, bassem nlsthzn Toki :)
<bassem> xnixan,
<bassem> xnixan, Toki has Omar's number!
<Toki> Morning, bassem, what's up?
<bassem> Toki, hi Toki
<bassem> xnixan,
<xnixan> bassem, yep!
<bassem> xnixan, Toki is here
<Toki> What's up?
<xnixan> Toki, i need Omar's number!
<Toki> Why?
<Toki> 0506326222
<xnixan> Toki, for sponsoring the group!
<Toki> Note that it's his policy to not pick up the call if it's inconvinient.
<xnixan> Toki, i was having it before but i lost my mobile :(
<Toki> However, he will reply when he feels he can.
<xnixan> Toki, thanks!
<Miriup> Tihi. Another UAE Linux community with an IRC channel on freenode. Pretty cool. Maybe I show up on the meeting in June.
<bassem> Miriup, hello
<bassem> nlsthzn, !!!
<Miriup> Hi bassem! Nice to see an active Linux community in the Emirates again. And also nice to see a meet-up location in my vacinity (Mirdif). ;)
<bassem> Miriup, you said "another" community !!!
<Miriup> Well, you most be the only one by now. ;)
<bassem> Miriup, the only one alive maybe!
<Miriup> The #dubailug has a channel here as well. But for at least two years the only regulars are from the Linux DVB project and AFAIK none of them is in the Emirates.
<Miriup> That lug also shows occasionally the willingness to meet, but it doesn't happen. A lot of guys also left with the big crash.
<Miriup> I've seen a lot of familiar names on the meet-up site for your group. :)
<bassem> Miriup, oh yeah! now I remember, there's another linux room "Linux DVB"
<Miriup> But what's really cool is that you have an IRC channel. It keeps the social aspect much more alive than a mailinglist or monthly meetings.
<Miriup> IMHO at least.
<bassem> Miriup, you are there #dubailug !
<Miriup> Yes, at least one guy from .ae has to show up there every once in a while, no?! ;)
<bassem> Miriup, yeah, IRC channel came after the monthly meetings
<bassem> Miriup, are you in Dubai?
<Miriup> Yep.
<bassem> Miriup, cool! and how you find us?
<Miriup> There was a discussion on the old uaelug list about you guys doing meetings, which I stumbled over when I cleaned my inbox.
<nlsthzn> bassem: You where looking for me?
<bassem> nlsthzn, maybe!
<nlsthzn> bassem: well when u finally make up your mind I might still be here
<bassem> nlsthzn, ok
<nlsthzn> k, cheers for now
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: Ping
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Ping back.
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: You are up on-line late tonight?
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Home alone.
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: Ah... so when the cats are away... :)
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Not familiar with the saying, but I guess that's how it is.
<Toki> mlNot familiar with the saying, but I guess that's how it is.
<nlsthzn-work> Toki: :) The whole saying is when the cats are away, the mice will play ;)
<nlsthzn-work> So enjoy playing
<Toki> nlsthzn-work: Ah... :D
<nlsthzn-work> :) ... Soon KDE 5 will be coming out using QT5... and also needing openGL acceleration, just like Unity and Gnome 3... I am seriously thinking about switching to a light weight DE... but not sure which one :/
<Miriup> nlsthzn-work: QT5 is Nokia's?
<nlsthzn-work> Miriup: Hi... I have no idea... was reading a blog from a developer about QT5 and KDE5... not sure who is in charge now
<Miriup> I'm surprised to hear about KDE5, when PIM has issues since KDE4.5.
<Miriup> But yes, they all want OpenGL. I think Apple has brought us into this. ;)
<nlsthzn-work> Now you need a fairly powerful machine just for your OS, never mind any apps... nuts!
<Miriup> Enlightenment used to be cool. Lots of work went into it and it's at the brink of being an DE. There's also some other minimalistic WM I hear about a lot lately, but I can't remember it's name right now. It reminded by a bit of XFCe.
<nlsthzn-work> LXDE?
<Miriup> Nope.
<Miriup> Afterstep seems to remind me somehow of that name, but it cannot possibly be afterstep. ;)
<nlsthzn-work> The light weight DE don't really do it for me at the moment... I don't need to run it on ancient hardware, just not on the latest and greatest :)
<Miriup> So what are you needing the DE for then?
<Miriup> What would you be missing?
<nlsthzn-work> openbox or fluxbox perhaps then?
<Miriup> Because you could still run OpenOffice in WM2 to bring up an extreme example. Openbox and fluxbox I don't know.
<nlsthzn-work> I have a duel core lappy with intel graphics and 2gb ram... so CPU wise it runs anything, but can't handle KDE 4.6 with all the bells and whistles...
<Miriup> Awesome was it!
<Miriup> http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<nlsthzn-work> never heard of it before
<Miriup> Me neither. But I've been reading it a lot lately.
<Miriup> But then again it might have something to do with what I do lately.
<Miriup> ;)
<nlsthzn-work> ... and that is?
<Miriup> Just been wondering about that as well. But I can't pinpoint it.
<nlsthzn-work> well... I hope I can make my mind up on a distro/DE soon... I am so tired of distro hopping now it is silly :)
<Miriup> I know how that feels. Recently went back to KDE (4.6 over here) and I'm already unhappy again.
<Miriup> I think amongst the big DE's it's only KDE and Gnome and Enlightenment.
<Miriup> Everyone else eventually uses one of the sets of libraries of these three.
<Miriup> A big chunk of what the DE drives is the toolkit. And there is really only GTK+, QT or the E*. Stuff like DBUS has is standardized by Freedesktop and thus the same.
<nlsthzn-work> and both Gnome and KDE going to be re-written, so all apps will start changing too... now GTK3 and QT5
<Miriup> Well if the change from QT3 to QT4 is a measure for the change to QT5 then you'll be needed to have both for a while. ;D
<nlsthzn-work> :) apparently the change will be more subtle :)
<Miriup> Probably there will be more Nokia logos spread throughout KDE.
<nlsthzn-work> but nokia has given up on QT now haven't they?
<Miriup> Dunno. They still own it. They're in a big phase of confusion at the moment.
<Miriup> With the Microsoft guy at the top. If he still is, I haven't following it lately.
<nlsthzn-work> I also don't know... just heard they dropped support for Meego etc. and left Intel being one of the only big companies still backing it...
<Miriup> Anyways, will go back to the BG for now. The cats are away over here as well and that particular mouse over here is starting into a 36h hiking trip tomorrow. :D
<Miriup> So... good night. :)
<nlsthzn-work> Miriup: enjoy :)
<nlsthzn-work> night
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-13
<nlsthzn-work> cheers all
 * nlsthzn waves
<hadenx>  Evening guys ..
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-14
 * nlsthzn waves
 * nlsthzn waves
<nlsthzn> Night all
#ubuntu-ae 2011-05-15
<xnixan> morning Haden
 * nlsthzn waves
<bassem> gooooog morning!
<nlsthzn> bassem: morning
<bassem> nlsthzn, thanl you
<rverrips> Hey Bassem and Haden ... And Xnixan
<bassem> hi rverrips
<rverrips> Anything exciting happen in the past few weeks while I was away?
<rverrips> SO sorry I couldn't make the meetup .. You guys attend?
<xnixan> rverrips, hi :)
<rverrips> Hi Xnixan - Where you at the last meetup - May 5th I think it was?
<Haden> hey xNIXAN..
<Haden> hey bassem..
<bassem> Haden, you still alive?
<Haden> bassem.. surprisingly , yes ;)
<bassem> Haden, ok, good for you
<Haden> bassem,  How are things down here..?
<bassem> Haden, not very bad
<Haden> bassem, I had sent a mail to the Ubuntu-ae launchpad guy as well as the mailing list guy..
<Haden> None of them responded..
<Haden> We might have to do a hostile takeover..
<bassem> Haden, go for it!
